# Bulk Salt Pricing



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Guys Need Some Help What To Charge For App. Of 1 
Ton Of Salt . Ive Been Plowing For Two Years Now And Ready To Get In The Salting World. Also Placing A Bid In To A Condo That Wants Seasonal Contract With Salting Included. How Should I Figure My Events With Salt Should I Do The Same As Snow Or Go Higer With My Events For Salt. I Go 21 Events For Snow .


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

HI
it all depends on what your customer want's. I have some that want to see bare pavement all the time, and others that don't want salt at all. So before anyone can answer this question we need some more info. Here in lower Michigan I charge $120.00 a ton spread but will be different from state to state.

Regards Mike


----------

